# NEO2 Installation Failure



## daBee (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi folks.  Bought a NEO2 and tried a suggested version to install.  Scanned the LAN and the box didn't show up.  There is no video port on this guy, and/or I didn't purchase anything so I could hook up a monitor to it.  Flashed Ubuntu onto the same card, into the same NEO2 and it works fine. 

Is there a STABLE or RELEASE of v11.0 that I can try?  At this point I'm not sure where to look for possible NEO2 FreeBSD alternatives.  I was hoping someone had some experience with this little computer.  Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2017)

Not sure about the NEO2 but the NEO is mentioned here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Allwinner


----------



## daBee (Apr 19, 2017)

Ya that's the link I followed to find the suggested install, but it's of a version where I'll get spanked if I mention it in here.  So I'm stuck with a non-responding box with no way of finding out what might be the issue.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't know the hardware but I imagine there's a way to hook up a serial console cable. That'll be slow but at least you would be able to see what it's doing and configure it. Until you can configure the network and access it that way.


----------



## daBee (Apr 19, 2017)

Ya I might order it and take a look.  A shame considering there's no real notes on the NEO2 distros.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2017)

The "problem" is the sheer number of ARM based SoCs. These aren't your run of the mill CPUs. They're a CPU plus an assortment of peripherals for I/O. And it's this that's causing problems, there are so many different variations it's difficult to create a "single" image that works for everything.


----------



## daBee (Apr 19, 2017)

I can only imagine.  The point of this project was to find a source for cheap hardware that I could order in bulk instead of being limited to a single Raspberry Pi.  If I had the knowledge and time, I'd take a stab at it.


----------



## daBee (Apr 19, 2017)

Uh, Phishfry replied and it's not in this thread.  The move crossed the streams, I'm guessing.  So I will quote..


```
Based around H5 A53 chip. Looks like OrangePi PC2 board uses the same.
No video out but has a GPU. Odd.
```

Yes, indeed.  I can't find any images for those items either.  Found another board, still nothing.  

Will post if I find something.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 19, 2017)

The closest thing I see is this crochet board file for a H3 board. Not a aarch64 build.
https://github.com/freebsd/crochet/tree/master/board/OrangePi-Plus2E

This H5 board just came out less than a month ago. It will take some time before we see this supported.


----------



## daBee (Apr 19, 2017)

Good to know.  Bleeding edge stuff.


----------



## daBee (Jun 26, 2017)

BTW I am indeed monitoring this thread for updates.  Hoping someone will post.


----------

